# Found old RCA barn ----



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, I located a couple old RCA loft barns and I decided to contact the owners (as the barns are going unused) to see if they are interested in selling the barns. Is this a good tactic and how much would a fair offer be for a decent but definately well aged 36'x36' or 36'x48' barn? I didn't want to get down to the boardfeet and all of that. I guess I just need to wait and see what the response is going to be without acting too interested in the old buildings. If it gets to removing wood, I am going to cut the nails out instead of trying to pry and damage the wood. (been there before) 

HAHAHA

:furious: 

Transport would be fairly easy as they are within 2 miles of my house now.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It would have to be one hell of a deal....tearing it down and reconstructing it seems like a huge investment of time.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

whats RCA?
Ryan


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

raised center aisle ----


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Andy*

Are the barns timber framed or stick framed?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *raised center aisle ---- *


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

I was going to ask that myself, never heard it before.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah....I was waiting for the dog and the Victrola:lmao:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Isn't it in your living room, Argee? Go check.    

HAHAHAHA

Stick framed from what I can tell --- very well built though. Massive barns. I will try to take some pics and let you guys offer more opinions.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Isn't it in your living room, Argee? Go check.
> 
> HAHAHAHA
> ...


I wish I had one in my living room...That would mean I collected things that had real value:money:


----------

